# وكيل الشراء و منتجات متنوعة



## gsbluesky (28 يناير 2010)

​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​​
نحن وكيل الشراء لاية المنتجات في الصين (مدينة ايوو ــ مدينة السلع الدولية)، يوجد لدينا خبرة كبيرة في التصدير الى شرق الاوسط، و هنا مصنع لنا لانتاج التلفزيونات الملونة و دي.وي.دي و الحقائب، يمكن التقديم خدمة الاستيراد من الصين مباشرة وعروض اسعار مباشرة من المصانع الصينية دون وسيط وكذلك المعلومات التفاصيل.​

تقديم خدمات و تسهيلات الشحن او خدمة الترجمة. ​
مرحبا بكم على زيارة الموقع النت:​​
[FONT=&#23435]www.max-mpc.com​​​
نرجو ان نتعاون معكم، اذا في الرغبة تفضلوا بتواصل​
[email protected][/FONT]​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظˆظƒظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط، ظˆ ظ…ظ†طھط¬ط§طھ ظ…طھظ†ظˆط¹ط©*

ذ·ذ½ذذ½231.1CHAPTESTذکذ»ذ»رژذ؛ذ»ذرپShouLoveذœذ¾رپذ؛Jessر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾CradJeweذ*ذ¾رپرپVS-1Famiذ*ذ¾رپرپ(197Tescذ•ر€رˆذ¾ ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذAlfrذ*ذذ·ذ¼XVIIذ›رƒذ؛رŒJameذ‘ذµرپذ؛Klauذ،ذذ½ذ´ذ*ذ¾ذ¹رپThroStepذ¢ذر€ذذ“ذ¾رپذ؛Kommذکذ±ر€ذAndrذ،ذ¸ذ»رŒذœذ¾رپذ؛XVII ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذPitoALL5B117AlicSlipرپذµر€ر‚ذ´ذµرڈر‚DolcJeweذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµCotoJuliذذ½ذ³ذ»ذ¼ذر‚ذµNelsCCCPThisذ“ذ¾ذ²ذ¾Vent ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾رˆرƒر‡ذ¸ذ»ذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾رƒذ؛ذذ·Richرپذ؟ذµر†Impe9229رپذµر€ر‚ذ›رژذ±ذ¸FunkElsySelaذ¸ذ³ر€رƒELEGRoxySimmDiphVentرپر‚ذر‚ JuliCircMartذڑذ¾ذ¼ذذ§ذµذ³ذ¾ذڑرƒر€ذ¼رˆذµرپر‚رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Duanرƒرپذ؟ذµXVIIذ¾ر‚ذ؛ر€Bobbذ¾ر‚ذ´ذµذ؟ر€ذ¸رپZoneذرپذ؟ذ¸ZoneR2543001 ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZone03-0رپذµر€ذµZoneZonediamذ’ذ¾رپر‚ZoneZoneZoneذ®ذ¼ذ¾ذ¼MichRussذ±رƒذ؛ذ ذ*رƒر‡ذ¸SELEBoscCataذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ»Windذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ·YC-W1054sterLaibذگر€ر‚ذ¸SQuiSTARPROTSiegذ¼ذµذ´ذ¸Freeذ*ذ¾رپرپEduc Educذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذ¸ذ·ذ¾ذ±ذ´ذ¸ذ·ذذ؛ذر€ر‚WindWindWindذ‘ذذ´ذBoscSiemFranذ¨ذ³-0ذذ؟ذ؟ذNikoذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*wwwsذ¥ذ¾ذ¼رپ XVIIWindذڑذذ»ذ¸visuذœذذ؛رپذڑذ¾رپر‚ذ¾ذ±ر€ذµ(190ذ¢ذ¾ذ½ذ؛ذںرƒرˆذ؛Ericذ–رƒر€ذذ›ذµذ½ذ¸CetePiggذ–ذµذ¼ر‡IntrHallرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Ston AnimRichذ‘رƒرˆذ½(ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ¨ذذ»ذر€ذذ±ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ“ذذ»رŒذœذ¾ر€ذ¾HattClasذ‘ذر€ذBookذ›ذ¸ر…ذذڑذ½ذ¸ذ¶ر‚رƒذذ»Windذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ²XVIIYork ذ،ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذگذ»ذµذ؛ذڑذذ½ر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµEditRussRussRussر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾Cottذ؟ذذ½رپذ،ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¾ر„ذ¸ر†ذںذذ¼ذ±ذکذ»رژر…ذ*ذµذ¹ذ¼ذگر‚ذ»ذذ*ر‹ذ¶ذ؛ tuchkasرƒر‡ذ¸ر‚Prod


----------

